# Just got into Arkie...



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Me and krazybronco just rolled into London.... Setup already for the first morning... Hope all goes well... We will for 8 days


----------



## mcagle (Dec 13, 2014)

Good luck guys.  Post us some pics


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 13, 2014)

mcagle said:


> Good luck guys.  Post us some pics



X2 pictures are great!!


----------



## 3d foam killer (Dec 13, 2014)

Great place to be! I'm ready to be headed that way the day after christmas! Good luck! Leave some for everyone else lol


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Slow morning.... Had to make it an easy hunt consider I drove 8+ last night..... Pics later tonight or after a nap!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 14, 2014)

good luck out there. I hear it is hit or miss low water. 
Be safe
Larry


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 14, 2014)

It's slow.... Very slow....


----------



## dom (Dec 14, 2014)

Little water. Little ducks. Thousands of geese


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 14, 2014)

Hope things change a little bit Tuesday.  The front probably won't be a big push but anything is better than what it is now


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 15, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> Hope things change a little bit Tuesday.  The front probably won't be a big push but anything is better than what it is now



It's looking promising... Driving 3 hours tonight....


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 15, 2014)

Be careful Dustin


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 15, 2014)

Updates?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 15, 2014)

It's slow .... If I had a choice I would wait.... It's 60 degrees here


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 15, 2014)

My group backed out on this weeks trip. Planning the first week of January now. Every report i've heard is no water and not a lot of ducks right now.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's looking up guys


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 17, 2014)

Any pics yet????


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll post them all when I get home...


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 18, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> It's looking up guys



Glad to help a forum member with some intel...hope they are still there in 2 weeks


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 18, 2014)

rdnckrbby said:


> Glad to help a forum member with some intel...hope they are still there in 2 weeks



Thanks brother! We needed it bad!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 18, 2014)

RobertNStolf said:


> I think Dustin don't post pics



I think you need to move along grasshopper


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 19, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I think you need to move along grasshopper



move allong..... nothing to see here... move along.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 19, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> move allong..... nothing to see here... move along.



I've already sent Brian a few pics...


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got back last night from Wynne! It took a while but we found them.


----------



## fowlplay87 (Dec 20, 2014)

With 47 spinning wings and some hail calls we managed to scratch off a few on a grass lake in the afternoon! Ps Dustin I still can not blow a call without laughing when some one says "we need to call at them" great trip glad I had to leave so yall could find some birds! Now get in the boat on Monday and we will go waste or lives sitting on the hill shooting ringers!


----------



## fowlplay87 (Dec 20, 2014)

If you haven't seen it yet look up "duck dynasty hunting tips" on YouTube it will greatly improve your duck hunting skills!


----------



## Blindside (Dec 21, 2014)

fowlplay87 said:


> Now get in the boat on Monday and we will go waste or lives sitting on the hill shooting ringers!



Thanks for letting us know where to shoot some ringnecks. I hope you find a spot to hunt Monday.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Somebody from Thomson with loose lips. Ask me if I'm suprised.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

Pics.....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

.....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

......


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks like y'all had a good time Dustin. And somebody has a nice boat!!!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 22, 2014)

very nice dustin!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice hunt!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks guys... Tyler that's a nice ride for sure!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 22, 2014)

I bet that boat ride got pretty wild


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> I bet that boat ride got pretty wild



Not for us.... That excel is heeeeaaavvvvuyyy!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 22, 2014)

I heard that.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 22, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> I heard that.



you can ask the guys in the express that was right infront of on how heavy an excel boat is after they got bumped and run up on solid ground.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 22, 2014)

Sweet. Looks like a good time.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 22, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> .....



That boat ride has a pucker factor of 8 out of 10!!!


----------



## mcagle (Dec 22, 2014)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That boat ride has a pucker factor of 8 out of 10!!!



Nah.... The boat was a little "oversized" compared to the rest of them... Haha


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice hunt


----------



## RobertNStolf (Dec 22, 2014)

Dustin it looks like u had some luck


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

RobertNStolf said:


> Dustin it looks like u had some luck



Maybe.... Maybe not....


----------

